# Italianski i Srpski



## effeundici

Ja radim u Srbiji već dva mesec i mislim da Srpski i Italianski imaju isti zvuči.

šta mislite? Ja mislim da je to neverovatno ali je prav.

Nemamo samo *ć* i *đ *u Italiji, ostali zvuci su isti!


----------



## DenisBiH

effeundici said:


> Ja radim u Srbiji već dva mesec i mislim da Srpski i Italianski imaju isti zvuči.
> 
> šta mislite? Ja mislim da je to neverovatno ali je prav.
> 
> Nemamo samo *ć* i *đ *u Italiji, ostali zvuci su isti!




Kako nemate ć i đ? A ciao i giorno?


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Kako nemate ć i đ? A ciao i giorno?


Ja ne govorim italijanski i koliko ja znam, prvi glasovi u ovim rečima zvuče mekše od BCS č i dž ali nisam siguran da su toliko meki kao BCS ć i đ. (A ako ital. ci/gi = BCS ć/đ, to znači da BCS č i dž nemaju italijanski ekvivalent.) Osim toga, ako se ne varam, BCS ž nema ekvivalentni glas u italijanskom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja ne govorim italijanski i koliko ja znam, prvi glasovi u ovim rečima zvuče mekše od BCS č i dž ali nisam siguran da su toliko meki kao BCS ć i đ. (A ako ital. ci/gi = BCS ć/đ, to znači da BCS č i dž nemaju italijanski ekvivalent.) Osim toga, ako se ne varam, BCS ž nema ekvivalentni glas u italijanskom.




Da, može biti. Po tome kako su posuđivane italijanske riječi rekao bih da se ti italijanski glasovi percipiraju kao bliži ć i đ, recimo kao u ćao i đornata. Ne vjerujem da su moji ć i đ nešto mekši od italijanskih, ali pričali smo već o razlikovanju/nerazlikovanju/različitoj artikulaciji zavisno od jezika i govornika.


----------



## trance0

Italian also doesn`t have the phoneme H and neither does French.


----------



## Orlin

trance0 said:


> Italian also doesn`t have the phoneme H and neither does French.


Da, mnogo važno, ali sasvim sam to zaboravio.


----------



## effeundici

DenisBiH said:


> Kako nemate ć i đ? A ciao i giorno?


 
Actually in my opinion in Tuscany we say *čao* and not *ćao*. But this may vary according to different parts of Italy. I even think that in Bologna they say something very similar to *cao. *

As regards* đ* it is different from our sound *gi *even though clearly understandable*.*

But all the others, especially vowels, are not similar, are exactly the same; may be only *l* is a bit different.

I am having pronounciation training in an Internet website and when I read serbian I receive only astonished congratulations. But I am simply reading the words using my own native phonemes.


----------



## effeundici

trance0 said:


> Italian also doesn`t have the phoneme H and neither does French.


 
Actually we do have it in Tuscany. *c *between vowels is pronounced *h.*

When you hear an Italian saying *h *show off and ask him if he is Tuscan 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuscan_gorgia


----------



## Orlin

Pre svega, nonsens je govoriti da postoji bilo koji par standardnih jezika koji imaju sasvim isti inventar glasova. Uvek ima razlika.
U slučaju italijanskog i srpskog istina je da se velika većina glasova poklapa (verujem da potpuna ekvivalentnost glasova u različitim jezicima isto ne postoji - izgovor glasova čak unutar *samo jednog* jezika zavisi od mnogo faktora) i verovatno su takođe neke osobine artikulacije zajedničke dovoljno da ostavi takav dojam nekome ko je slušao oba jezika.


----------



## effeundici

I do not know if it makes sense or not but this is the situation I've experimented so far:

A = extremely easy to utter for me
B = extremely easy to utter for me
C = extremely easy to utter for me
Č = minor problems
Ć = minor problems
D = extremely easy to utter for me
Dž = some problems
Đ = some problems
E = extremely easy to utter for me
F = extremely easy to utter for me
G = extremely easy to utter for me
H = extremely easy to utter for me (as a Tuscan)
I = extremely easy to utter for me
J = extremely easy to utter for me
K = extremely easy to utter for me
L = minor problems
Lj = extremely easy to utter for me
M = extremely easy to utter for me
N = extremely easy to utter for me
Nj = extremely easy to utter for me
O = extremely easy to utter for me
P = extremely easy to utter for me
R = extremely easy to utter for me
S = extremely easy to utter for me
Š = extremely easy to utter for me
T = extremely easy to utter for me
U = extremely easy to utter for me
V = extremely easy to utter for me
Z = extremely easy to utter for me
Ž = extremely easy to utter for me


----------



## Orlin

effeundici said:


> I do not know if it makes sense or not but this is the situation I've experimented so far:
> 
> Ž = extremely easy to utter for me


Koliko ja znam, nema takvog glasa u standardnom italijanskom. Da li postoji u toskanskom dijalektu ili si naviknut na njega iz francuskog, engleskog ili bilo kog drugog jezika koji ga koristi?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Koliko ja znam, nema takvog glasa u standardnom italijanskom. Da li postoji u toskanskom dijalektu ili si naviknut s njim iz francuskog, engleskog ili bilo kog drugog jezika koji ga korist?




A dobro sad radi se o zvučnom parnjaku š. Nije ni meni problem izgovoriti italijansko dz iako ga moj govor nema u inventaru (u Crnoj Gori ga imaju koliko znam).


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> A dobro sad radi se o zvučnom parnjaku š. Nije ni meni problem izgovoriti italijansko dz iako ga moj govor nema u inventaru (u Crnoj Gori ga imaju koliko znam).


Da, logično je to ali, ako ne grešim, ovo izgovaranje nepostojećeg parnjaka poznatog glasa se ne da svim govornicima - npr. Arabi nemaju *p *i njegov izgovor je normalno teškoća usprkos imanju *b*.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Da, logično je to ali, ako ne grešim, ovo izgovaranje nepostojaćeg parnjaka poznatog glasa se ne da svim govornicima - npr. Arabi nemaju *p *i njegov izgovor je normalno teškoća usprkos imanju *b*.




Možda je u ovom slučaju kod izgovaranja ʒ   olakšavajuća okolnost što kod njih postoji dʒ kao zvučni parnjak tʃ.


----------



## effeundici

Orlin said:


> Koliko ja znam, nema takvog glasa u standardnom italijanskom. Da li postoji u toskanskom dijalektu ili si naviknut s njim iz francuskog, engleskog ili bilo kog drugog jezika koji ga korist?


 
Yes. you're right, doesn't exist in Italian but the word _bonjour _is always around so that sound is very familiar to everybody I think.


----------



## nexy

Imamo slicne izgovore vecine slova pa nam zato nije tesko da naucimo izgovor italijanskog. Zato i italijanima nije tesko da nauce izgovor srpskog, ali njima je malo teze zato sto srpski ima vise glasova od italijanskog. Ja nemam strani akcenat kad govorim italijanski i spanski, dosta sam pricao sa italijanima i spancima i ljudi nikad ne primete da sam stranac, uvek mi je zanimljivo da vidim izraze njihovih lica kad im kazem da nisam italijan/spanac.
Ali mi je zato problem da bez stranog akcenta izgovaram reci koje imaju dosta drugacije zvukove od srpskog, kao npr. svedski. Sto je veca slicnost, izgovor je laksi - logicno.

Spero che effeundici riesca a capire tutto quello che ho scritto.


----------



## DenisBiH

nexy said:


> Imamo slicne izgovore vecine slova pa nam zato nije tesko da naucimo izgovor italijanskog. Zato i italijanima nije tesko da nauce izgovor srpskog, ali njima je malo teze zato sto srpski ima vise glasova od italijanskog. Ja nemam strani akcenat kad govorim italijanski i spanski, dosta sam pricao sa italijanima i spancima i ljudi nikad ne primete da sam stranac, uvek mi je zanimljivo da vidim izraze njihovih lica kad im kazem da nisam italijan/spanac.
> Ali mi je zato problem da bez stranog akcenta izgovaram reci koje imaju dosta drugacije zvukove od srpskog, kao npr. svedski. Sto je veca slicnost, izgovor je laksi - logicno.
> 
> Spero che effeundici riesca a capire tutto quello che ho scritto.




A kako se snalaziš sa samoglasnicima? Sudeći po Wiki italijanski ih ima 7.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> A kako se snalaziš sa samoglasnicima? Sudeći po Wiki italijanski ih ima 7.


Da, italijanski ima otvorene i zatvorene _e_ i _o, _što je problematično svim neupoznatim s ovim tipom glasova iz nekog drugog jezika (meni strašno mnogo). Brdo stranaca govori italijanski sa samo 5 samoglasnika.


----------



## nexy

DenisBiH said:


> A kako se snalaziš sa samoglasnicima? Sudeći po Wiki italijanski ih ima 7.



To mi nije nikakav problem, lako ih razlikujem pošto sam dosta izložen jeziku, to jednostavno uđe u uši (sluh ima dosta uticaja, osobe sa boljim sluhom će sigurno bolje izgovarati te glasove, u to sam se uverio puno puta). Verovatno bi mi bilo teže da se radi o nekoj vrsti umlauta, kao npr. _ö, ü_.


----------

